# Необходима ли операция или возможно консервативное лечение?



## irina_14 (16 Май 2019)

Добрый день! Прошу совета для мамы. Женщина 65 лет, вес 80 кг. Чуть больше года назад была выявлена грыжа шейного отдела позвоночника. Жалобы были на боль в левой руке, покалывание и небольшое онемение. На сегодняшний день болят уже обе руки и добавилось небольшое онемение левой ноги. Чувствительность левой руки очень плохая. Для того чтобы уснуть необходимо обезболивающее.
            В этот период наблюдалась у невролога, принимала все прописанные лекарства (нейромедин, пентоксифиллин, октолипен, мильгамма, композитум + уколы витамины группы В)
Проходила лечение в стационаре. Выписку прилагаю. Из физиопроцедур назначали магниты, элетрофорез.
            Состояние ухудшается.
            Можете ли вы посоветовать другие методы консервативного лечения?
            Или необходима операция (мама боится и делать не хочет)?

P.S. Мы живем в Брянске, хороших нейрохирургов у нас нет. На всех консультациях нейрохирурги  рекомендовали операцию, но исход операции говорили, что может быть 50% на 50%. Если операция, то в Москве?


----------



## La murr (16 Май 2019)

@irina_14, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (17 Май 2019)

Зачем ехать в Москву, если в Брянске нейрохирурги могут выполнить микродискэктомию?


----------



## irina_14 (17 Май 2019)

Добрый день! Я так понимаю, что в нашем случае только операция?


----------



## vbl15 (17 Май 2019)

Показана операция, так как есть значимые изменения спинного мозга. Часть из них уже необратима.


----------

